
Funny but telling Homeaway ad attacks Airbnb - UshZilla
http://www.wsj.com/articles/homeaway-mocks-airbnb-sharing-economy-in-new-ad-1453093262
======
randycupertino
I know a girl who lives in the Marina district of SF and rents part of her
rent controlled apartment on airbnb for $200 a night to subsidize her
lifestyle. She doesn't list in the ad that 1.) you are sharing the apartment
and a bathroom with her roommate and 2.) that there is a dog in her apartment.
She has even asked people who stayed at the airbnb to take care of her dog for
her!!

Then she wonders why people get pissed and complain. However people are afraid
to leave her negative reviews because they don't want her to leave them a
negative review as well. It's ridiculous.

In my travels I have found airbnbs to be annoying (too many rules about when
you can and can't show up, what you can and can't do, etc) and just went back
to mid-range hotels. At least I can eat in my room, bring my own booze and not
worry about having to show up before 9pm. The security deposits and cleaning
fees also imo make airbnbs not worth it.

~~~
BMorearty
> However people are afraid to leave her negative reviews because they don't
> want her to leave them a negative review as well. It's ridiculous.

I work at Airbnb. Maybe we have to do a better job of making it clear that the
review is double-blind, to prevent this dilemma. Go ahead and write an
accurate review. It can't be seen by the other party (or anyone else) until
two weeks have passed or the other person wrote their review, whichever comes
first.

~~~
randycupertino
Oh that's good to know! Thanks for letting me know.

------
UshZilla
Interesting that Homeaway is trying to position itself between market
segments. They are a sharing model, but they aren't sharing economy like
Airbnb. They are a hospitality company but not like Hilton.

As funny as the video is, and while it addresses possible ickynightmare
scenarios, it apparently does not reflect the sentiments of the millions (and
growing) of happy repeat sharing economy consumers :)

Also, Nick Offerman FTW.

